# Whats the softest, plushest MF you do?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

So far the plushest ones I've got are the blue ones (cost £3 iirc), do you do any that are even softer and plusher?


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

the microband edged ones are very soft and plush Alex more so than the ultra plush IMHO

great buffing towel and seem more absorbent if using it to dry bits etc


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The microband is bloody awesome mate, happy to pop you one around at some point :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Fellas :thumb: :thumb:



Neil_S said:


> The microband is bloody awesome mate, happy to pop you one around at some point :thumb:


Cheers mate,

I need to get a couple of other bits, so I'll just add a few to my order :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

You won't be disappointed, they are incredible :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> You won't be disappointed, they are incredible :thumb:


Brief hijack : who sells 'em and how much ? I'm gonna need some more soon.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Brief hijack : who sells 'em and how much ? I'm gonna need some more soon.


ONLY CLEAN & SHINY SELLS THEM HERE IN U.K, PAKSHAK MICROPAK'S:thumb:


----------

